# Solar Power-Shops



## Nigel hippy (Nov 4, 2012)

Good Morning to one and all.

Does anyone know of any shops/suppliers tha sell solar power goods (panel,controllers, batteries) in or around the region of Castelo Branco?

I don't mind travelling to other regions to obtain the things I need, as long I know I can get them when I get there.

Rgards

Nigel Hippy
Long hair and beard not required.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If you can I'd bring UV panels and tubes, batteries from UK there are a fraction of cost to here. 
Alternative energy suppliers are in all regions it's price that's the issue.


----------



## Nigel hippy (Nov 4, 2012)

canoeman said:


> If you can I'd bring UV panels and tubes, batteries from UK there are a fraction of cost to here.
> Alternative energy suppliers are in all regions it's price that's the issue.


Hi there

Thanks for that. I have priced up a system here in the UK that I can bring and for a 1kw solar system complete is £1,400. 


That price I can get it for is fairly representative in the uk if you keep away from the big energy suppliers.

Thanks again

Nigel Hippy


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Try E-bay you can probably bring it down further, if you've reasonable DIY skills it's little more than connecting cables, you won't get anywhere near that price here.


----------



## Nigel hippy (Nov 4, 2012)

Canoeman

I got the prices off Ebay. However I did not go for the cheapest options. I could have maybe priced it between £200 and £400 cheaper. I looked for reliable and long working time.

Nigel


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Just so your aware if you self install or don't use approved fitters or products then you can't sell excess power back to electricity supplier, also from 2013 the tax free concession on buy-back payments has been scrapped so must be declared and taxable (supposedly but unsure on this past years will be retro taxed) so little incentive to install a package that costs around €12000


----------

